# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  When To Learn Characters?

## Darobat

I'm just wondering, even thoug I currently have no intention to learn Chinese, would you think learning to read chinese right away would be better than using pinyin for ever and then having to take more time to learn words you already know, over again?  Wouldn't it make sense to teach you the way each word looks right from the start?

----------


## tdcinprc

I think characters should be started from the very beginning, even if you only learn one or two a day or even one or two a week... 
because if you come to china, there's nothing in pinyin except street signs.  the bus stations, menus, etc...all in characters, not to mention the fact that taxi drivers only read characters...

----------


## faedia

first you should spend some days learning pinyin,this is the base that in future you can pronouce every sound to be understood.
this wouldnt be long than a week of course, during this week in fact you already learnt some fundamental characters and short phrases, sentences soemthing. 
when you can read characters under pinyin signs fluently, get a chinese pupil's textbook and read. 
or choose some easy chinese poems with pinyin over them ::  
remeber often to ask your chinese firends about your pronunciation  ::

----------


## Анатолий

Check the dates of the question - it was asked on July 3.

----------


## faedia

> Check the dates of the question - it was asked on July 3.

 well, not a problem for the delay i suppose..:~
sorry but im new here, anyway i replied and someone may find it help--dont you?  ::

----------


## Анатолий

> Originally Posted by Анатолий  Check the dates of the question - it was asked on July 3.   well, not a problem for the delay i suppose..:~
> sorry but im new here, anyway i replied and someone may find it help--dont you?

 Happy learning!

----------

